# Lfs Selling "red Belly Babies"



## Domelotta

I went to the LFS and saw a bunch of baby fishes labeled as red bellys, but there was clearly only one in the tank. I was curious if anyone could judge what kind these are at this size. I know the video sucks, but I snapped it with my phone. Just a bunch of little rhoms?


----------



## Tensa

i cant make heads or tails of anything they are moving too much. any change of a better video or maybe just a picture of them? a nice flank shot should do the trick for a id.


----------



## Jared35

I'm not sure what they are but there not red bellies for sure. I've got so baby reds right now and look nothing like that. Those are really long and got that big bump on there back, they could be baby rhoms they kinda look like them but it's to hard to tell by the video


----------



## Retaks

If you dont mind telling where is the LHS and whats the name of it? Im in Pa and would loke to have a couple small Serras if thats what they are.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

a picture would be better. They could be serras, but it's usually pretty hard to mis-ID most likley captive born reds if thats what they intended to order


----------



## memento

With quqlity videos like this, it's close to impossible to ID them.


----------



## Us And Them

Why not just buy one and find out ? if they are labelled as Reds , then you'll find out when it gets a bit bigger , or
if its not a Red you Lucked out with a Rhombeus or a Compressus.

Either way , nothing to lose here. Pick one up and find out !


----------



## Retaks

Jon87 said:


> Why not just buy one and find out ? if they are labelled as Reds , then you'll find out when it gets a bit bigger , or
> if its not a Red you Lucked out with a Rhombeus or a Compressus.
> 
> Either way , nothing to lose here. Pick one up and find out !


I asked what shop it is. Im willing to buy 1 or 2 or more to see what they turn out to be. Ive bought small Rhoms before and still have 1 of them.


----------



## Us And Them

Retaks said:


> Why not just buy one and find out ? if they are labelled as Reds , then you'll find out when it gets a bit bigger , or
> if its not a Red you Lucked out with a Rhombeus or a Compressus.
> 
> Either way , nothing to lose here. Pick one up and find out !


I asked what shop it is. Im willing to buy 1 or 2 or more to see what they turn out to be. Ive bought small Rhoms before and still have 1 of them.
[/quote]

My bad bro , I quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Domelotta

Retaks said:


> Why not just buy one and find out ? if they are labelled as Reds , then you'll find out when it gets a bit bigger , or
> if its not a Red you Lucked out with a Rhombeus or a Compressus.
> 
> Either way , nothing to lose here. Pick one up and find out !


I asked what shop it is. Im willing to buy 1 or 2 or more to see what they turn out to be. Ive bought small Rhoms before and still have 1 of them.
[/quote]

It's called the Fish Bowl, in Dover, DE. I'm 100% sure they're not red bellies (there's only 1 actual red in the tank and its the biggest). I'll go back an try to get a clear picture of one or more. They look like miniature rhoms in person. I also think that in the shape of their tails they are also not reds. They attacked each other viciously the whole time, in comparison to the usual stock of baby reds they get which don't have much aggression at all.


----------



## Retaks

Ok well ill take a ride down there this weekend and see if they still have them and what they look like. if they look like my Baby Rhoms i had ill get 1.


----------



## memento

Am I mistaken, or do they have a dark caudal peduncle but no dark terminal band ?
Most young rhoms I've seens (only pics onfortunately) do have either both (dark peduncle and terminal band)or none of them.


----------



## Domelotta

Here I snapped a few shots today when I went in. Also there's about half of them left (20 or so when I saw them first), now it looks like 10. The owner said she didn't sell any, and there are dead bodies everywhere in the tank. I'm sure they're not rbs, but they not sure it they are rhoms or sanchezi's. Those would be my only guesses. Anyways hope these are a better help. By the way they're $6.99 Retaks, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

definately not reds. just pick one up and see what it turns out to be.


----------



## Domelotta

Johnny_Zanni said:


> definately not reds. just pick one up and see what it turns out to be.


I don't have the means to set up another tank right now. I think its a shame that they're just dying left and right though. I'm also confused as to where they got these since she gets mainly captive baby rbs.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

with the size of them even a 20g would do.


----------



## Domelotta

Johnny_Zanni said:


> with the size of them even a 20g would do.


I could try...maybe growing it out for a few months just to see. Then selling it back to them or someone else before it outgrew the tank. I'll have to weigh my options.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

yea who knows it could turn out to be something kinda rare.


----------



## Retaks

They look exactly like the Rhom i had now was at that size. I got the Rhom i have now when it was about 3/4" not expecting it to live since it was so small but it did. Id love to raise another one up from that size. I have a 55gal waiting for one if they are still there this weekend.


----------



## PDOGGY

Whats so hard about this, They are obviously serra's of some kind. Who cares what they turn out to be, if you want a serra get one. If not teach the LFS a lesson and tell them what up.


----------



## ferlon

They look EXACTLY like my baby rhom that I have at this moment (he's labeled as an s. niger), I mean they are IDENTICAL!!!!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage

Thats pretty cool, I've never seen baby serra's at that size. I'd pick one up if I saw them for sale at a local big als'.


----------



## nero1

I was at my LFS yesterday and they have a baby Rohm. Looks pretty much like what you got in those photos. I tried to find out its collection point but the thing is that they told me it came from Singapore along with all their other fish. If you do go ahead and pick one up try to see if they can confirm to you if they purchased them from an Asia source. This may help confirm that someone is breeding Rhoms


----------



## Piranha_man

Ask the store dude where he got 'em.


----------



## BRUNER247

You all can curse me now for digging up this dead dog, but what ever happened here? Did anyone even ask Lfs if these in fact came from Asia?I've heard a couple stories like this of Lfs that buy from Asia have got rhoms in orders this year.I think this need more investigating!


----------



## TheSpaz13

Does this place ship? I'd definitely look into getting one of them for that price


----------



## Domelotta

TheSpaz13 said:


> Does this place ship? I'd definitely look into getting one of them for that price


No, they don't ship. They haven't had these in for a while actually. They usually get regular baby reds in, but this was just one time I noticed the babies looked stranger than usual.


----------



## Piranha_man

BRUNER247 said:


> You all can curse me now for digging up this dead dog, but what ever happened here? Did anyone even ask Lfs if these in fact came from Asia?I've heard a couple stories like this of Lfs that buy from Asia have got rhoms in orders this year.I think this need more investigating!


Asian piranhas?

Now I'M confused!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Piranha_man said:


> You all can curse me now for digging up this dead dog, but what ever happened here? Did anyone even ask Lfs if these in fact came from Asia?I've heard a couple stories like this of Lfs that buy from Asia have got rhoms in orders this year.I think this need more investigating!


Asian piranhas?

Now I'M confused!








[/quote]
There have been rumors of captive bred serras in asia


----------



## TJcali

I would'nt doubt it sound very possible I wish I could try it in a big pool or pond


----------



## marilynmonroe

Hey thats a great price on those , get one and let him grow up


----------



## BRUNER247

Sorry MM this threads bout 7 months old.fish are long gone already. Sorry I dug it up couple months ago.


----------



## T-wag

those boys are alrdy hittin 5" haha i bet it was a mixed batch of serra's


----------



## Sacrifice

I'm assuming that nobody picked any of them up right? That's sucks, I've never seen serras that small before. I'd buy the entire tank of them if my lfs ever got some in like that. They have a hard enough time get typical reds in let alone serras.


----------



## BRUNER247

Alex had n still might have tiny elongs this year. Couldn't of been bigger than 1". Maybe your Lfs wants to buy some rbp?Lmao


----------



## Sacrifice

BRUNER247 said:


> Alex had n still might have tiny elongs this year. Couldn't of been bigger than 1". *Maybe your Lfs wants to buy some rbp?*Lmao


I was waiting for that comment. Why do you know a guy that sells them? The only guy that I know that sells them is a crazy mo fo!!!!


----------



## BRUNER247

Idk according to mods I don't raise sh*t. Guess I just talkn out my ass.


----------



## Sacrifice

BRUNER247 said:


> Idk according to mods I don't raise sh*t. Guess I just *talkn out my ass*.


Oh I've always thought that you did that, ROFL!!!! I guess we should stop derailing this thread, lol. Seems dead anyways.


----------

